# Red triangle - Permissions Required?



## ScottB (Sep 11, 2011)

After receiving the ICS update I now have the red triangle showing up in the notification area. It's a Permissions Required alert and is asking me to accept, which I will eventually.

The list is quite long and full of things I've never heard before.

Just wondering if there is a reason for accepting or not accepting.

Thanks y'all.

Sent from my Razr Maxx.


----------



## CollinJames (May 8, 2012)

What app is asking for permissions?


----------

